# Snow X 575 Salt Spreader



## rock&snow (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this company before or has this spreader? A guy is selling it new of $1250. Is that a decent price or not? Any advice would help. looking to expand for next year.payup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Um, Snow-Ex is a fairly large spreader manufacturer. I have 2 personally; a V-Maxx 8000 and a 1075. Love them both. I paid roughly $1700 installed about 2 years ago for the 1075. There's not much price difference in the 575 and 1075, and about double the capacity. Just my 0.02.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have the mini 575 and it works very well . Mine holds 350 lbs. of rock salt and i have it wired to a toggle switch.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I too have the 575 mini pro and it works great. All i use is bulk salt and have never had a problem with it in the 3 yrs I've had it. As far as price, I could not tell you the going rate for a new one these days, but i payed $550.00 for mine.

Hope This Helps,
James


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have a 575 mini pro as well i paid 500.00 for it. and 95.00 for a variable speed controller.


----------



## W8N4snow (Mar 2, 2007)

DJ Contracting;502969 said:


> I have the mini 575 and it works very well . Mine holds 350 lbs. of rock salt and i have it wired to a toggle switch.


Resurrecting an old post.

DJ Contracting;
Do you have the toggle switch AND a variable controller hooked up? I have a 1075 and want a momentary button as well as the variable control when needed. I need to figure out how to safely connect both. My old Meyer Mini had a rheostat controller and I grafted a momentary push button across the ON button which I ran it out to my console for a quick blast for short Condo drives. This new Snowex controller "thinks" for like 2 seconds before doing anything, then blasts at full force before reducing the speed down to what the dial is set at. Takes too long to place the salt and over shoots the small area. I want to add a momentary switch to the harness. I think I remember someone adding a Diode to the power lead to keep the current from backing into the controller when it's off and the momentary power switch is used. Should be a simple 12v switch and 12v 25amp relay or solenoid setup but not sure of the exact connection. Anyone familiar?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i gave like $235 for my 575 w/ new auger and lid etc. i bought it on e-bay.........quite possibly the only good deal on ebay in a long time 

we have it mounted on our toolcat and use bulk salt through it and it works perfectly


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i bought a 575 new 2 years ago i think i paid like 1400-1500 installed.no problems as of yet.


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought the SnowEX 575 Pro just before this years season. Its a good unit and it came with all the cab controls and I also bought the optional swing away tailgate mount. I have a cap on the truck that its on and I keep the bagged salt in the bed so the swing away works good so you can take down the tailgate to get at 7 - 50 lb bags of rock salt to fill it up. I installed everything myself. It was easy. I paid $1,450.00 for everything. The unit works great. I put four pallets of salt throught it this year so far.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

W8N4snow;520736 said:


> Resurrecting an old post.
> 
> DJ Contracting;
> Do you have the toggle switch AND a variable controller hooked up? I have a 1075 and want a momentary button as well as the variable control when needed. I need to figure out how to safely connect both. My old Meyer Mini had a rheostat controller and I grafted a momentary push button across the ON button which I ran it out to my console for a quick blast for short Condo drives. This new Snowex controller "thinks" for like 2 seconds before doing anything, then blasts at full force before reducing the speed down to what the dial is set at. Takes too long to place the salt and over shoots the small area. I want to add a momentary switch to the harness. I think I remember someone adding a Diode to the power lead to keep the current from backing into the controller when it's off and the momentary power switch is used. Should be a simple 12v switch and 12v 25amp relay or solenoid setup but not sure of the exact connection. Anyone familiar?


I just have the toggle switch i don't salt any driveways with it unless it is three car wide, the other accounts i salt are medium size lots so i just run it full blast.


----------

